# P220



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

I was on another site, and saw a recommendation of getting a pre-marketing blitz P220. They specified to get a german made slide, on a US frame. Is this internet b.s. or is there validity to these comments?


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

bump, or maybe a sig specific board?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

yzfrider said:


> I was on another site, and saw a recommendation of getting a pre-marketing blitz P220. They specified to get a german made slide, on a US frame. Is this internet b.s. or is there validity to these comments?


I would wager BS. I actually prefer the newer slides as they are not made from sheet metal. Did they give any reasoning behind this?


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> I would wager BS. I actually prefer the newer slides as they are not made from sheet metal. Did they give any reasoning behind this?


No they didn't. Thats why I wanted to ask. Did sig have some sort of marketing blitz, and their gun sales increase substatially?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

yzfrider said:


> No they didn't. Thats why I wanted to ask. Did sig have some sort of marketing blitz, and their gun sales increase substatially?


Everyone has had increased gun sales over the last year. What smells about the above statement is that there are new models with the US slides that predate the "blitz" as they called it.

Even if it were true, what are you supposed to do, just walk into a shop and demand a German made 220? They aren't exactly in abundance.


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Everyone has had increased gun sales over the last year. What smells about the above statement is that there are new models with the US slides that predate the "blitz" as they called it.
> 
> Even if it were true, what are you supposed to do, just walk into a shop and demand a German made 220? They aren't exactly in abundance.


Thanks for the info. On the flip side, I could post a wtb German 220. If there is no advantage, then no need.


----------

